# 'Eavy Metal Trainee Figure Painter Vacancy



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Not sure if this has been posted elsewhere, please delete it if it has.



> Originally posted by *Games Workshop*:
> 
> The successful candidate will have:
> - Fantastic painting skills
> ...


There's also a nice little blog post on What's New Today, which may help anybody looking to sign up.


----------



## Grenth (Mar 21, 2011)

Holy Carp, if I was actually any good at painting Id seriously consider this. :shok:


----------



## StalkerZero (Oct 3, 2010)

I really hope we see someone from Heresy and apply to get this position. I know the talent is on this site to do it.


----------



## NíckUK (Apr 6, 2011)

Some of the talent on this site would probably but some of the 'eavy metal team to shame in my opinion. 

I also noticed that for a job application one thing is missing, a salary?


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

NíckUK said:


> I also noticed that for a job application one thing is missing, a salary?


If past job adverts for GW are anything to go by then "one ration of goode bread and a quart of water" would be what they would pay painters.

Fantastic oportunity for someone who loves to paint, is good at it but doesn't need to support a family, sadly I don't fit any of those three descriptions.

Anyone here applying?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

NíckUK said:


> I also noticed that for a job application one thing is missing, a salary?


you dont expect them to pay you for the privilege of working at GW do you???:grin:

though joking aside, i dont think this is one of those jobs you take up for the money,getting paid to paint anything has never been lucrative


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

It is a poorly paid job I'd have to say from what I have heard. I assume that being located in Nottingham they can get away with paying less than if they were based in the south east.


----------



## Weapon (Mar 5, 2009)

I dare one of ye to give them 4 pics of fucking BRUTALLY painted miniatures, then put on your CV that you won a load of "Local competitions that you guys probably haven't heard of but were totally competitive like".

T'would be epic.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I wish that Memphis had an "eavy Metal team....


----------



## Lubacca (Sep 4, 2011)

I wish you could be 'Eavy Metal and work from home lol


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

They forgot to add that you need to enjoy painting Blue marines and making half decent models like the Mino's look like crap.


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

Heresy should have it's own anti-'eavy metal team. A group of crap to so-so painters called the " Not so 'Eavy Metal Team ".

On a serious note I'd like to see guys like Dj24, Moo, Xeno, and a select few others post up and smoke the guys and gals on the EM team.

FFX


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

If your hobby is your job then you got it pretty good. And I imagine your salary comes half in GW models you paint and then set out on a fancy gameboard in they need pics but the rest of the time they are yours to play with.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

A few words of advice to anyone here planning on applying:
1) the job is fantastic, but GWs wages are awful and EM is at the bottom of the salary bucket.
2) GW is a notoriously bad employer. You'll have a marvellous time, until something goes wrong that would normally get fixed by Union reps. No Unions at GW... 
3) working in EM you have to either never read forums, or have iron self esteem. You work your arse off painting bloody awesome figures, only to have the photography let you down and everyone and their uncles call your work crap based off those pictures rather than the figures. It will crush your spirit and make you hate most of the general public. The only time this will change is at Games Day.

I'm not saying don't go for it - it's so very worth it if it's what you want to do. I'm saying don't go in without knowing there are downsides...


----------



## rayrod64 (Apr 19, 2011)

would be nice as a second income work from home....

to bad the fam needs to eat

not that im good enough to get the job.... just sayin':laugh:


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

NíckUK said:


> Some of the talent on this site would probably but some of the 'eavy metal team to shame in my opinion.
> 
> I also noticed that for a job application one thing is missing, a salary?


Not necessarily. These guys aren't allowed to paint 'all out', for one they have deadlines to work with, second - the promotional paint jobs can't be too complex or they'll scare potential customers.


----------

